

Wait till the 16th before buying a new domain name could get it for $0.98 - captincaveman
https://www.namecheap.com/deals/30000-retweets-0.98-domains-july-2012.aspx

======
IanDrake
>The offer is limited to 1 per household entity or business.

Bummer.

